# hibernate - postgresql - Sequenz setzen



## bo (20. Mai 2005)

hallo !

ich möchte eine Sequenz auf 1 setzen, wie mache ich das mit postgressql? ich muss mit der session arbeiten und dort den sql befehl ausführen.

ich habe da n paar versuche gemacht:


```
String sSequence = "seq_einesequenz";
session.createSQLQuery( "select setval('" + sSequence + "', 0 )", "", null )
```

macht es mit dieser variante überhaupt etwas, oder wie muss ich dies ausführen?

danke für die hilfe...  :wink: 

greeez bezzi


----------



## abollm (20. Mai 2005)

RTFM!

http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.0/interactive/functions-sequence.html


----------



## bo (20. Mai 2005)

danke für den link, nur auf dieser seite war ich auch schon, da steht zwar wie ich mit postgresql die abfrage mache. jetzt sollte das ganze aber auch in hibernate gehen, also mit der session davon.
wie kann ich den query dort einfügen, so dass er auch richtig ausgeführt wird?


----------



## abollm (20. Mai 2005)

bo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke für den link, nur auf dieser seite war ich auch schon, da steht zwar wie ich mit postgresql die abfrage mache. jetzt sollte das ganze aber auch in hibernate gehen, also mit der session davon.
> wie kann ich den query dort einfügen, so dass er auch richtig ausgeführt wird?



Sorry, habe null Erfahrung mit Hibernate. Poste doch mal eine Frage dort in das Forum, sofern du hier keine Antwort findest. Oder schau noch einmal in die Hibernate-Doku:

http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/v3/reference/en/html/mapping.html#mapping-declaration-id-sequences

Hth


----------

